# All Im Getting Is a Fat Gut!!!!!



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

*All Im Getting Is a Fat Gut!!!!!*

Hi guys n gals,

I'm lookin in the mirror tonight to see if I can notice any gains over the last 10 weeks. I'm doing basic compound movements and using a bulking diet. (See below for an example of)

Problem is I can see the worlds tiniest gains to shoulders etc but my gut is starting to look like the early stages of pregnancy on a bloke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I try really hard with my training, and stick to my diet NEVER adding junk. Whats the point when all i can mainly see happening is this pot belly which is making a small tyre over my hips and around my lower back. It wasnt there before or if it was it wasnt as noticble as now.

I fully accept that the will be some body fat gain with a bulking routine but come on i expect some other gains aswell!

I have seen other posts on here where people look muscular and a little podgy before cutting but at least they are in proportion. My chicken chest with pot belly look is getting on my nerves.......I do exactly as everyone tells me but it just seems to work for mostly everyone except me......F***in gut ! Tell me if Im wrong but I thought cutting out junk food and weight training doesnt equal a fat stomach???

Here is an example of my diet/routine .....tell me your thoughts!

7:30 porridge/oat cereal. 1 egg. Shot of whey protein 17.5g

10:30 Protoplex MRP. 2 slices wholemeal toast

12:30 Pasta tuna/chicken/steak and salad, or fish cakes with tuna and sweet potato. + 2 slices wholemeal bread

3:30 chicken pieces/ diced steak/ sliced baked potato (seasoned)

7:00 Dinner with meat, carbs, and veg

8:30 workout- (not on a rest day)

10:00 PWO protein shot 17.5g, MRP shake, 2 slices wholemeal toast.

11:00 Bed

3:00am Protein shot 17.5g

AND ROUTINE.................with a day off in between workout days where i only do stomach crunches.

Day 1

Military press 35kg 5 sets of 6/8 reps

Chin ups 30kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

bench press 40kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Day 2

Triceps rows 7.5kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Two arm curls 30kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Deadlift 56kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Day 3

Incline bench 35kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Bent over row 35kg 5 sets 8/10 reps

Ham strings 12.5kg 5 sets 10 reps

Calves 12.5kg 5 sets 10 reps


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why arent you doing any cardio mate?? that will help you keep the fat off


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

patience mate, 10 weeks aint much, add some hiit training for the fat, also good for circulation, your heart will love you


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am led to believe that while i am trying to bulk out that cardio will a) make me burn off my muscle before any fat and B) will reduce my necessary calorie count????

Im new to this so when people say something I'm listening.....so no cardio at all.....is that wrong then? does it make a difference that I'm small trying to bulk up and not fat and try to lose weight and gain muscle?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cardio will do you nothing but good mate, its a great addition when bulking... whoever told you the above is talking bollox


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm 5 foot 7 and weigh 66kg at mo....i've done weights on and off for years but no where near as hardcore as now........I just wanna look like some of you guys on here, or even 50% of where you are.......im sick of that tw** in the mirror


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

ok so on my rest day chuck in a bit of running you reckon?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Same here mate. :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jamjam84 said:


> *All Im Getting Is a Fat Gut!!!!!*
> 
> Hi guys n gals,
> 
> ...


Cut out the late night carbs, just have a couple of bananas with pwo, bit late to be drinking and eating at 10pm, can you change it? Your routines can't take that long so train earlier in the evening?

No squats, arms before dls? wouldn't do arms yet, training some body parts 2 out of 3 days, no time to recuparate, not enough compound exercises, I've only browsed over it and come up with this so suspect not enough thought has gone into it, I know some think you can do full body eod but i'm not a big believer in this principle, I first started with 5 day split and made hugh gains for at least 2 years, Back-Chest-dayoff-shoulders-legs-arms-day off. Eat Loads and lift heavy weights, can't fail. Oh and give it a bit of time mate


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

my job means thats the only time i have to train im afraid so I have to do the best with what I have. Im cutting out the isolation stuff now and just doing compund but it feels like only half a workout.

IM REALLY SORRY but I missed out squats on my thread but I deffo do squats once weekly. I know I need more time but seeing that GUT getting bigger than everything else is worrying me BIG time......


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

also I have a rest day inbetween each of these exercise days


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont really have time to post but too much bread, and you need leg work in there, your overall volume is down too.


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

FOZY do you have any recent pics\?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats alot of food for someone your size.

Lose the bread


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I just say my routine and diet is basically built around advice I have recvd from several people on here......thing is one says dont do this dont do that........too much lifting, not enough, dont do isolation, do some isolation, do cardio, dont do cardio, eat this dont eat that..............Im at my whits end cos each time I think im sorted i get more confusion :-(


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

And once again do not get up at 3am especially for that bloody "protein shot" !


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL I was told to do it by someone on here as well...............where else would i get the idea from?! Someone told me to have the bleedin bread as well....i dont think i have ever even bought wholemeal bread before............


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm genuinely upset about it and fell like startin over..............but doing what ...........cos i just dunno..........all is I know is that I have me, a bench, and some weights........


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

who is paul george?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> And once again do not get up at 3am especially for that bloody "protein shot" !


Never noticed that, thats dedication but totally not neccessary


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have dedication in the bucket load!!! I wouldnt get up at 3am every day for that protein otherwise. But when youre lifting and eating all this sh** that you have been told to and the main thing gaining is your pregnant looking stomach its not nice and makes you think sod it !

Im basically sat here shaking my head trying to work out what to do and eat. I'm supposed to be lifting right now but I'm not cos i dunno if Im helping or hindering what i want to achieve. i must be the most stupid idiot on here cos others are doing it (clearly from the pics) and I have not got a clue...............and its not throught a lack of wanting to learn


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Go get a copy of Brawn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brawn-Stuart-McRobert/dp/9963916317

Its a very good read for a beginner, Ive just bought it for my son and its an excellent read (he wont listen to me)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jamjam84 said:


> Can I just say my routine and diet is basically built around advice I have recvd from several people on here......thing is one says dont do this dont do that........too much lifting, not enough, dont do isolation, do some isolation, do cardio, dont do cardio, eat this dont eat that..............Im at my whits end cos each time I think im sorted i get more confusion :-(


That gut has more to do with insulin and its impact on your body than any other single factor, bread is a no no when you are getting fatter.

Choose more fiberous carbohydrates, drop the bread, forget the mass drinks as they are mostly sugar, train with basic compound lifts but hell man, you gotta work your legs, nothing in the body takes a hit for fuel like those babies.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wrote this a while ago but it will fit right here nicely.

Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.

First of all I wish I had some information when I started out.

I was 15 years old when I first started training, for the most part I just watched the football players in school.

Sure they had some direction from the coaches and this is why I tried to copy them.

But bodybuilding is a different training philosophy than football training (American Football).

Bodybuilding in itself is not just lifting weights but we will focus on that here. It is a balance of diet, exercise and rest.

To make it simple, you grow when you sleep and not in the gym.

The idea is very simple, you stimulate the muscle, and let the body adapt to the stimulation you have given the muscle.

If you are eating and sleeping in theory you should grow.

This all can be shortchanged by not getting enough food, or not getting enough rest, these two things will hinder the body's recovery and growth.

Overtraining is another obstacle that most people will do without even knowing it, in the normal thinking of things, more is not better here.

Ok, best advice I can give for anyone starting out would be to stick to basic compound movements. Compound movement's mean that the exercise has more than one joint.

For instance leg extensions have one joint movement (knee), whereas squats will have knee, hip, ankle, etc.

What are basic compound exercises?

Squat, dead lift, military press, pull up's, bench press, incline press, bar dips, rowing exercises, etc.

You can not go wrong by choosing all of the above in your workout routine.

Notice that curls and triceps are not included there?

That is because they are an isolation movement and not a compound movement.

Every one of those in some way or another hit arms, for instance. Bench will hit chest, front deltoids and also triceps. Military press will hit triceps, so will dips. Actually those three exercises will hit the whole tricep.

Now that we have the basic compound exercises identified, we will figure out what rep range we want to use. I have found that a rep range of between 8 to 12 reps to work very well for most people, some may like less reps, some may like more, but we will stick to those for now as 70% of your 1 rep max will work 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles. Or in simple terms, it will work all your muscles, which is what we want.

Remember these rep ranges are on your own with no help from someone else, if you need help to get to your 8th rep, then you are going too heavy.

It is often said, control the weight or the weight will control you.

What does this mean?

This means that you choose a weight you can do comfortably without having to cheat or ask for help to execute the exercise. It is a good idea to use the full range of the movement and not do half reps, or cheat reps. This is not only good practice but also will help you to avoid injury.

I know it looks good using big weights in the gym and others are watching you, but if you use a weight you can handle, over time you will get stronger, and what you lift tomorrow will be more than you lift today.

It is a good idea to write your lifts down to compare from week to week or month to month. Once you have a weight you do more than 12 reps with, next week, you will add some weight to the bar and probably take you back down to the 8 rep mark.

Remember Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.

Now that we have the exercises down, the rep range down, let's focus on how many exercises for each body part. I myself like to work with about 3 different exercises per body part, for instance, I like to do bench, inclines and dips for chest, pull downs, bent over rows, and dead lifts for back. I occasionally do add another rowing exercise to that due to most people do too much pushing and not enough pulling exercises.

Remember the bigger muscle groups will generally have more exercises than let's say the smaller muscle groups like let's say biceps. For some reason biceps tend to get more attention than most other muscle groups. Arms in particular seem to be everyone's favorite to work. It might sound strange that many don't even work arms directly as they get hit with all the compound lifts. So, not only should they not be the main focus, but they should be the least focus. Arms will grow if you do compound exercises period. Yes it is ok to do some arm work but it is not priority.

So, let's think of the bigger muscle groups as having between 3 to 4 different exercises per large group and 2 exercises for the smaller muscle groups.

Never neglect working your legs.

Most think that weight lifting is either pushing (concentric) the weight up, or pulling (concentric) the weight down. Yes, muscles do contract and this is called the concentric part of the movement. An example of this is the bench press where one was to push the weight off of the chest; this is called the concentric part of the exercise.

Many will let the weight just drop with little resistance. But doing any lift this way cheats you out of half of the benefits of the exercise.

The eccentric part of the bench press would be controlling the weight on the way down (giving resistance) to force the muscle into a stretched contraction, or lengthen under tension.

This eccentric part of the exercise actually causes the muscle to have greater soreness.

Using both the concentric and eccentric part of each lift will offer greater gains in strength and muscle size then not using both.

So, next time you are in the gym, use those basic compound movements, utilizing both concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, shoot for 3 to 4 max exercises for the big muscle groups, and 2 exercises for the smaller muscles.

Try to keep the rep ranges between 8 to 12 reps, if you can't get 8 you went too heavy, if you can do more than 12 you are too light.

Try and get at least 8 hours of sleep and take rest days when you feel fatigue.

Muscle takes time to develop, it is not something that happens over night, it takes along time, be patient.


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Good post. I would listen to the bread advice too. When I was around 15 I was wondering why I was packing on the pounds when all I was really eating was chicken and lettuce sandwiches and not much else. That lasted years, then I read and realised.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets just look at this in the most simplest way.

You changed your diet to add muscle.

Your diet you changed to which was supposed to add muscle, basicly gained more belly than muscle.

At which point would you listen to the guys advice that gave you that diet?

Would you like more advice from that dude that give you your diet in the first place?

I sense your frusteration, I sense your impatience, do you feel that my advice is not solid?

Do you trust me?

Do you want help from an old fart that knows the simplest of things in regards to training and diet?

Your problem has multiple problems inherent with your approach.

Yes you can be helped.

Yes, you can achieve.

Set goals.

This is a very easy task for me to type up a diet, routine, etc.

It is yours to do what was suggested.

If what you are doing does not work, then please do not defend this position.

I dont know weather to slap you or help you.

Please do not take offense to my post, I only want to help you.

I am getting the feeling that you do want to listen, but only to things that you want to hear.......Sorry, this old fart just sees this as that way....

Please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I wrote this a while ago but it will fit right here nicely.
> 
> Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


nice post hackskii...nice info and insight into training issues behind proper training and growth!!!

reps to you sir


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

and dont give in mate....like hackskii says,and i always say....rome wasnt built in a day...and nor will your body!!!!

just keep with it,stay hungry,focussed,be determined and you will surely progress...if at first you dont succeed,try...and try....and try and try again...and keep trying mate...we may not all be made the same,but we can sure as hell change things!!!!

there are reasons for almost everything...so maybe scanning through this info and being honest to yourself...take it back to the drawing boards,re-evaluate and maybe chop n change....remember in bodybuilding your body adapts very quickly to the same stresses,try change every 6-12 weeks....also in addition,its all about trial and experimentation bro...what works for him,may not work for you(just make sure your not over-training,doing 2-3 reps with silly weights on,getting no pump,form,range or anything from it,muscle needs proper stimulation,almost forced to grow with repetition,dont shoot for heavy,no reps,bad form and get and maybe get an injury)...try find what really works for you...rep range,type of training,type of exercises,diet,rest the whole shebang!!!!

it is worth doing...never give up(not breaking into rick astley tune either)...you can be whatever you put your mind to!!!!

so get stuck in,read up...assess yourself and make the change(not breaking into a jackson tune)....you can do it bro...be positive...be your best critic....make the adjustments where necessary....you'll do it,we all have faith...you just got to as well...go forth and multiply those muscle cells(sorry thats hyperplasia)....or should i say hypertrophy them....keep the faith,keep training hard....let us know how you get on in 6 months or a year....guarenteed you'll be sorted...then get some pics up n amaze us all....peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Hey dude, don't be disheartened and feel like you want to pack it in and start all over again, you certainly have some good basic things down, just certain aspects need tweaking. I'm no expert on much of this stuff since I'm still a beginner but I know a lot of the rules. And I want to comment on what you said about how you thought cardio will waste your muscle away.

Cardio is the best thing to shift your lard short of a liposuction mate. Where cardio can become catabolic (posh word for breaking down muscles) is if your doing too much. On the days you don't train give yourself a 30-45 minute cardio session, even if its just some fast walking. Or even better 20 mins of high intensity interval training. Very good for fat burning.

So yeh going back to what I said about where cardio can be considered catabolic. If you do too much cardio, the sugar in your muscles get used up and if at a high intensity the body will swap from burning fat as its primary fuel to muscle.

So the key to preserving your muscle is do PROPER cardio sessions on none weights days, but also give yourself maybe a 10 minute bit of cardio on your weight days. This is primarily for a warm up and to get your heart rate going a bit and shouldnt not be missed out. Try and make it area sepcific to the weights workout your about to do. Say if your training chest and shoulers give yourself a 10 minute warm up on the rower, if your training legs, a 10 minute warm up cycling/light jog/skipping. Anything to get your heart rate going will do you good, just don't overdo it on your weights days otherwise you'll run out of energy and won't be able to lift as good as you really can.

Hope this helps!

Will


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you post this somewhere else too mate? Im sure i just replied on another board?

Erm, Im with most of the lads here. Carb Heavy and ditch the 3am protein shot ****e.

You using MRP shakes or a protein shake. There is a difference. the former is full of carbs, the later doesnt need to be.

Also, IMO your workouts lagging. Try this one instead.

A

squat

military press

SLDL

Chins

B

Deads

Bench

Lunges

Row

The above is a solid start and hits everything. Throwing in some curls etc wont do you any harm, but keep them for then end of the session.


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have been so down about it I have not been on here since I posted it. My eating went all sh** and I have not lifted a feather. I've come back on and read what you have said. I'm pretty amazed. Its had a big impact and I have got my plans out the drawer and tweaked them a bit as you have suggested.

I'm going to print off all your comments and when things are going bad or I fell like its not happening I'm gonna read what you have said to me and get on with it.

I have never met any of you and none of you know me at all, yet you have spent your time giving advice and helping me to buck up and achieve something I have wanted to do for years.................might sound corny but the fact is there isnt many people these days that gives two hoots about the next guy.........all I can offer is thanks and I relly mean it.......THANK YOU


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

*feel *really


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you have been hanging around the wrong people, I pesonally love to help people and a thanks is more than enough to keep me helping others.

This is going to sound strange, but I get a sense of personal appreciation when I help others.


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

For hackskii another thank you.....I have felt like I need a slap myself sometimes. I do trust what your saying and you put a huge effort into what you say. The bread is getting cut down and the protein at 3am is now history. I am gonna stick with the mrp for a but as it is sugar free which is why i picked it and still has 28g carbs and 44g protein. I would love to come back in time and say check out my pics and I think its defo doable! watch this space hehe!

Just wanna say tho, even tho I forgot to put squats on my list I have been doing them from day one..........and even though they kill me I LOVE EM LOL

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No worries.....good luck...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

In my limited experience 'bulking' is something best kept for lucky freaky naturals or people taking gear.

Unless you have a fast metabolism and/or use gear, just stick to eating cleaner carbs and good fats for energy.


----------

